# 1tb Internal Hard Disk Required



## Anhit_91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Friends My Hp g4-2049tx Lappy hard disk crashed unexpectedly, please suggest a new 1tb  Internal 2.5" drive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

Get *www.flipkart.com/wd-1-tb-laptop-internal-hard-drive-wd10jpvt-wd10jpvx/p/itmd7cgyq3s6bgzt


----------



## Anhit_91 (Mar 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get WD 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (WD10JPVT/WD10JPVX) - WD : Flipkart.com



Thanx fr suggestion but its warranty is only 2 yrs..!!
Wat abt this on "*www.snapdeal.com/product/hgst-1tb-laptop-internal-harddiska/1191076574#bcrumbLabelId:283"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> Thanx fr suggestion but its warranty is only 2 yrs..!!
> Wat abt this on "*www.snapdeal.com/product/hgst-1tb-laptop-internal-harddiska/1191076574#bcrumbLabelId:283"



I forgot that WD bought Hitachi's HDD division. Good choice.
But don't get from snapdeal. Get from flipkart or amazon.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 9, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> Thanx fr suggestion but its warranty is only 2 yrs..!!
> Wat abt this on "*www.snapdeal.com/product/hgst-1tb-laptop-internal-harddiska/1191076574#bcrumbLabelId:283"



Hi   [MENTION=159352]Anhit_91[/MENTION],

If you are looking for the high warranty and you don't have the budget problem, then the WD Black HDD is the best option. The WD Black drive is the use of high performance like gaming and video editing.

WD Black = Speed/high end use and extended warranty.

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Black HDD.

Support Answers .

Good luck.


----------



## Anhit_91 (Mar 9, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi   [MENTION=159352]Anhit_91[/MENTION],
> 
> If you are looking for the high warranty and you don't have the budget problem, then the WD Black HDD is the best option. The WD Black drive is the use of high performance like gaming and video editing.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] 

Frnd I need a 2.5" hard disk but WD Black is 3.5",it wont fit in my lappy.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 10, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]
> 
> Frnd I need a 2.5" hard disk but WD Black is 3.5",it wont fit in my lappy.



Hi [MENTION=159352]Anhit_91[/MENTION],

Believe I shared with you a wrong link. Here is the correct link for WD Black 2.5 HDD for laptops:

Support Answers 

Take a look on the following link, maybe you will get the more options for the 2.5 HDD for your laptop:

Support Answers 

Good luck.


----------



## Anhit_91 (Mar 10, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=159352]Anhit_91[/MENTION],
> 
> Believe I shared with you a wrong link. Here is the correct link for WD Black 2.5 HDD for laptops:
> 
> ...



thnX [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]

 I like the products but it will be better if u provide me a link from online shopping portals so that I can buy it onl9...!!


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 10, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> thnX [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]
> 
> I like the products but it will be better if u provide me a link from online shopping portals so that I can buy it onl9...!!



Hi [MENTION=159352]Anhit_91[/MENTION],

Unfortunately, I can't provide you with specific links to online shops. As a WD Official, if I recommend an online store, it could be misinterpreted as me promoting that store, which could get me into legal trouble. I hope you understand. What you could try to do is to search some of the most famous online stores in the region, which should carry the product as well. 

Hope this tip helps.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Buy from FK or amazon whichever is available at cheap and enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Buy from FK or amazon whichever is available at cheap and enjoy your purchase.



+1, do not trust snapdeal with HDD


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah and try to avoid other sellers as well. Both fk or amazon might cost more but they are safe.


----------



## Anhit_91 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry freinds but I'm still confused after watching SSD posts, will ssd work at high speed on my laptop ??
How to check if sata III is supported on my HP g4-2049tx ?
Please help.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> Sorry freinds but I'm still confused after watching SSD posts, will ssd work at high speed on my laptop ??
> How to check if sata III is supported on my HP g4-2049tx ?
> Please help.



run crystal disk info and post a screenshot. Secondly ssd will show a visible boost in the performance but capacity will be small.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> Sorry freinds but I'm still confused after watching SSD posts, will ssd work at high speed on my laptop ??
> How to check if sata III is supported on my HP g4-2049tx ?
> Please help.



Just to be clear, 1 TB Samsung 850 Evo costs around 28k.


----------



## Anhit_91 (Mar 31, 2015)

OK going 2 buy WD 1tb sata tomorrow..!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

^^And preferably not from Snapdeal


----------



## Anhit_91 (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally Bought 1tb WD BLUE @3.8k from local shop in Kolkata..!!!!! 
Very happy with the performance ..!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

Anhit_91 said:


> Finally Bought 1tb WD BLUE @3.8k from local shop in Kolkata..!!!!!
> Very happy with the performance ..!!!!



Congo and now register it.


----------

